# Slingshot of the Year 2013!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

*SSOTY 2013*​
*Pick a Winner!*

Stello - Hatchet17.69%Flicks - Ebony and Ivory00.00%Flippinout Haresplitter Lamination00.00%Wingshooter - Cocobolo Recurve Hunter538.46%Flippinout - Favorite Things17.69%Wingshooter - Bending Wood00.00%Antraxx - Lil Bit of Gold17.69%Antraxx - Custom J00.00%Scarface Tom - Ninja Tac 117.69%Bob Fionda - Ronin00.00%Can-Opener - Boy King430.77%Flippinout - Starship XP Class00.00%


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You wanted it, you got it: 12 Months, 12 Slingshots! 

These are the winners of the SSOTM for 2013 (slingshots originally posted from Jan-Dec). Pick your favorite and we'll crown a winner of SSOTY 2013.

​​Stello - "Hatchet"​





​Flicks - "Ebony and Ivory"​





​Flippinout - "Lamination"​





​Wingshooter - "Cocobolo Recurve Hunter"​





​Flippinout - "Favorite Things"​





​Wingshooter - "Bending Wood"​





​Antraxx - "Lil Bit of Gold"​





​Antraxx - "Custom J"​





​Scarface Tom - "Ninja Tac #1"​





​Bob Fionda - "Ronin"​





​Can Opener - "Boy King"​





​Flippinout - Starship XP Class​





​
Pick a winner!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hate to be a pain MJ but . . .

As you did not completely delete the thread and start a new one, the forum has remembered peoples votes and upon first viewing this thread, they automatically vote for the selected position as before. (Position, not slingshot. Ie - The third one on the list)

Example : I just viewed this thread for the first time since being flushed and noticed I had automatically voted for Nathan's Starship. This was due to me previously voting for the slingshot in that position. I've had to delete my vote and vote for another.

A lot of members probably don't know that they can delete their vote and redo it. I think this will lead to a lot of incorrect voting as members will view the thread, see they have already voted and leave without changing it, invalidating a good amount of the votes.

Notice how it currently says 132 people have voted but the vote tally is only 3.

Also you need to fix the thread icon.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Hate to be a pain MJ but . . .
> 
> As you did not completely delete the thread and start a new one, the forum has remembered peoples votes and upon first viewing this thread, they automatically vote for the selected position as before. (Position, not slingshot. Ie - The third one on the list)
> 
> ...


 I agree with H . heres what i see, and before i read the post by H, i was a lil confused by the total votes and the actual votes i saw. im holding out on voting for now.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Voted ! 
Cheers. Wasn't easy ????


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ferchrisesakes!!
I'll fix it in the morning unless one of the other mods who actually know what they're doing wants to mess with it in the mean time.
I deleted the original poll and redid it, I figured that would do the trick.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Something is definitely wrong with that poll....


----------

